# THE TORT WHO WALKED BY HERSELF - chat page



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 5, 2020)

This thread is for comments, criticisms, insults, love and offers of cheese regarding my The Tort Who Walked by Herself thread that I'd like to keep uninterrupted so it just tells the whole story. 
Please be mean or kind to Tidgy and me on this thread and not on the story one. 
Apologies to Rudyard Kipling and his estate, though I think they'd be mildly amused.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2020)

It's difficult to disobey this rule when it seems the story thread hasn't been posted yet?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 5, 2020)

Indeed.
And I am hoping that the wonderful and priceless Yvonne will remove any errors from my story and post them here.
Because you are simply invaluable.
And I am a creep and a liar. 
(but, weirdly, I do actually like you very much.)


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2020)

As always, at your service, sir!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 5, 2020)

Bless your probably synthetic socks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 5, 2020)

Sure you can take it?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 8, 2020)

Just read the latest installment. LOVE IT!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 8, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Just read the latest installment. LOVE IT!


Thank you.
Tomorrow it starts getting properly funny.
(I hope)


----------



## CarolM (Aug 9, 2020)

I love it. But was very disappointed that, that was all there is. SIGH I suppose I am going to have to play doctor and have some patience. Come hurry up, we want more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 9, 2020)

CarolM said:


> I love it. But was very disappointed that, that was all there is. SIGH I suppose I am going to have to play doctor and have some patience. Come hurry up, we want more.


Tidgy makes her first of many appearances as the star of the story tomorrow.


----------



## CarolM (Aug 9, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy makes her first of many appearances as the star of the story tomorrow.


Yayyyy. And of course she should be the star.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 9, 2020)

I've just realized there's no link to the story here! 
Silly me.





The Tort Who Walked By Herself. By Tidgy's Dad.


I must of course apologise to one of my personal top writers ever and this is actually my favourite story of all time. If you're a mum, or a dad and you don't read this to your children, then I despair. Do it. Please don't post anything on this thread, I have set up another thread here...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 9, 2020)

CarolM said:


> Yayyyy. And of course she should be the star.


Well she certainly thinks so.
The little minx!


----------



## CarolM (Aug 9, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well she certainly thinks so.
> The little minx!


I hate to break it to you, but all of us women think that. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 9, 2020)

I have been enjoying the installments of this wonderful journey... and eagerly await more! ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 9, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I have been enjoying the installments of this wonderful journey... and eagerly await more! ?


Thank you very much indeed.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 9, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy makes her first of many appearances as the star of the story tomorrow.


I doubt there are many of you old enough to remember the 'serials' put on every Saturday at the movies. They consisted of a fifteen minute story that ended with a cliff hanger and we had to wait until next Saturday and go to the movies to see the next installment.

So, we're reading Adam's story in serial form. . . but, Adam, no cliff hangers?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 9, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've just realized there's no link to the story here!
> Silly me.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll put it in the first post on this thread when I get my computer back. I'm limited by kindle ignorance in what I can do for a few more days.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 9, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I'll put it in the first post on this thread when I get my computer back. I'm limited by kindle ignorance in what I can do for a few more days.


Thanks, Yvonne. 
I remember Saturday morning cinema! 
Hmmmmmm.
Cliffhangers.......................................


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 9, 2020)

Come to think of it, Doctor Who had cliffhangers every Saturday, too.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 9, 2020)

Sheesh!!! It’s hard enough to have to wait on the next page as it is.... add in a cliff hanger and I’ll start having a real TFO addiction ?


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2020)

Adam, please tell us what kind of drugs you are doing over there.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 10, 2020)

Tom said:


> Adam, please tell us what kind of drugs you are doing over there.


Ha de ha! 
I've even given up smoking and never joined the Marrakech Express. 
Just say "No". 
But I think I'm going a bit stir crazy under lockdown.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 10, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Come to think of it, Doctor Who had cliffhangers every Saturday, too.


Does that mean we need to start checking the illustrations for a TARDIS?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 10, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Does that mean we need to start checking the illustrations for a TARDIS?


Yup.
Points for the first person who spots a TARDIS in one of the photos.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 10, 2020)

I have it bookmarked so I can read the next instalments easily


----------



## Zoeclare (Aug 10, 2020)

I love this! Cant wait for the next installment


----------



## CarolM (Aug 10, 2020)

I Blame you Yvonne!!!!.... that is all I am saying.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 10, 2020)

Don't keep us hanging on the cliff for too long, Adam... It's kind of windy up here, and I think I just saw Mary Poppins flying by! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 11, 2020)

Your Wild Horse should be proud of his camouflage! 
I believe he deserves a bear hug.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 11, 2020)

JoesMum said:


> I have it bookmarked so I can read the next instalments easily


Thank you, Linda.  


Zoeclare said:


> I love this! Cant wait for the next installment


You're very kind. 
Thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 11, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Your Wild Horse should be proud of his camouflage!
> I believe he deserves a bear hug.


I'll try to prise Wild Bear away from Wild Antelope. 
They're currently inseparable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 11, 2020)

CarolM said:


> I Blame you Yvonne!!!!.... that is all I am saying.


Me, too.


----------



## CarolM (Aug 12, 2020)

Cannot wait for the next installment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 12, 2020)

CarolM said:


> Cannot wait for the next installment.


The next one is now up. 
Only a little one today, but Tidgy returns tomorrow!


----------



## CarolM (Aug 12, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The next one is now up.
> Only a little one today, but Tidgy returns tomorrow!


Now you are just teasing me.


----------



## KronksMom (Aug 13, 2020)

This is wonderful! I really enjoy the way your brain works


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2020)

KronksMom said:


> This is wonderful! I really enjoy the way your brain works


Thank you. 
It's a bit like this :


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 13, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Your Wild Horse should be proud of his camouflage!
> I believe he deserves a bear hug.


The wild horse is of course my favorite so far! This is great. Thou tort shall not walk alone!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2020)

EllieMay said:


> The wild horse is of course my favorite so far! This is great. Thou tort shall not walk alone!!!


Thank you. 
Wild Horse will return!


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 13, 2020)

Eagerly awaiting the next installment... ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Eagerly awaiting the next installment... ?


Sometime tomorrow, featuring The Tort who walks by herself and Wild Dog.


----------



## CarolM (Aug 14, 2020)

? ? ? I was sssssooooo upset about it being so very short that I almost ... I say again almost posted on the story thread.  Thank goodness I caught myself in time. Sigh we want more. We want more. We want more and dare I say it again.......WE WANT MOOOORRRRRRRRREEEEEE!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 14, 2020)

CarolM said:


> ? ? ? I was sssssooooo upset about it being so very short that I almost ... I say again almost posted on the story thread.  Thank goodness I caught myself in time. Sigh we want more. We want more. We want more and dare I say it again.......WE WANT MOOOORRRRRRRRREEEEEE!


----------



## Zoeclare (Aug 15, 2020)

I look forward to each installment so much! More please!


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 15, 2020)

I agree. Don't keep us in the dark...  

Okay, maybe I should have put that differently... ?
Cold and Dark and all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 15, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I agree. Don't keep us in the dark...
> 
> Okay, maybe I should have put that differently... ?
> Cold and Dark and all.


We live in the Cold Dark Room.
They live in the Warm Firelit Cave. 
Though it's quite Dark. Atmospheric, you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 15, 2020)

Zoeclare said:


> I look forward to each installment so much! More please!


Manana. 
And thank you.


----------



## CarolM (Aug 17, 2020)

Sjoe but that one potatoe sure does make a lot of chips.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 17, 2020)

Eagerly awaiting the next course! (Is it cheese?)


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Aug 17, 2020)

I’m loving this story, and Tidgy is just so adorable ?.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 17, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’m loving this story, and Tidgy is just so adorable ?.


Tidgy is so cute because he has to be. His dad is such a tease that it falls to him to put the hooks in us.. and together, they do it so well!!!& ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 17, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Eagerly awaiting the next course! (Is it cheese?)


Thank you, but no points for cheese on this thread.  
Anyway, Wild Cow is still Wild at this point.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 17, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’m loving this story, and Tidgy is just so adorable ?.


She agrees.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 17, 2020)

EllieMay said:


> Tidgy is so cute because he has to be. His dad is such a tease that it falls to him to put the hooks in us.. and together, they do it so well!!!& ?


Thank you, but Tidgy is a girl. 
The little minx.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 17, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you, but Tidgy is a girl.
> The little minx.


OOPS!!! That’s what I meant to say


----------



## CarolM (Aug 19, 2020)

The suspense is killing me. ??


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 19, 2020)

Looks like Tidgy is stepping up her game.
Eagerly awaiting her next move!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 19, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Looks like Tidgy is stepping up her game.
> Eagerly awaiting her next move!


Groan.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Aug 19, 2020)

CarolM said:


> The suspense is killing me. ??


I agree, we need to know what happens next. Right now ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 19, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Groan.


I've never read the source material, you know...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 20, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I've never read the source material, you know...


?


----------



## COmtnLady (Aug 21, 2020)

A good link would be a wonderful addition to your signature, 
*Tidgy's Dad. * Just saying....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 21, 2020)

COmtnLady said:


> A good link would be a wonderful addition to your signature,
> *Tidgy's Dad. * Just saying....


My dear, I don't actually exist.


----------



## COmtnLady (Aug 21, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My dear, I don't actually exist.




But your wonderful story does exist and a link to it everytime you post would make it so much more easy to find. (Re-find?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 21, 2020)

Hmmm.
Try this :




__





ESIO TROT by Tidgy's Dad.


Now, I expect many of you are familiar with the book, "Esio Trot" by the inimitable Roald Dahl and superbly illustrated by Quentin Blake. I had a copy but before I moved to Morocco sold it, along with thousands of other books, as it was simply too expensive to transport everything we owned out...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes... she is quite the little minx... walking alone and hoarding her secrets..... *indignant sniff*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 21, 2020)

EllieMay said:


> Yes... she is quite the little minx... walking alone and hoarding her secrets..... *indignant sniff*


Indeed. 
I am currently trying to write a paper about Swedish crinoid evolution. Yeah, don't worry. Little girl is sitting on my notes and looking up at me. "head rub, daddy' So, i do. And I can't move her. She's so adorable. And people say, 'Adam, where's your latest work?'
Sigh.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 22, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> I am currently trying to write a paper about Swedish crinoid evolution. Yeah, don't worry. Little girl is sitting on my notes and looking up at me. "head rub, daddy' So, i do. And I can't move her. She's so adorable. And people say, 'Adam, where's your latest work?'
> Sigh.


"Under peer review."


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Aug 28, 2020)

Glad that Tidgy is now involved more, waiting for the next installment!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 28, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Glad that Tidgy is now involved more, waiting for the next installment!


Thank you.  
Tidgy will become more involved as the story continues. 
I thought about replicating Kipling's original drawing with fossils, sand; blue cloth etc, but it was too complicated.


I tried to get Tidgy to draw it. 


Hmm.
So in the end I just let The Tidge sit on the book. 
She likes to sit on my books and papers. 
This copy of Just So Stories was a Christmas present from my mother in 1972 when I was seven years old. 
Wonderful.


----------



## CarolM (Sep 1, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you.
> Tidgy will become more involved as the story continues.
> I thought about replicating Kipling's original drawing with fossils, sand; blue cloth etc, but it was too complicated.
> View attachment 304722
> ...


mmmm, So that means that you are 8 years older than me.


----------



## CarolM (Sep 1, 2020)

I so enjoyed being able to read one post after the other but now I have to wait again for more. So Sad. What is the world coming to, when a person has to wait for the next instalment of a good book. Terrible, terrible, terrible!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 1, 2020)

CarolM said:


> I so enjoyed being able to read one post after the other but now I have to wait again for more. So Sad. What is the world coming to, when a person has to wait for the next instalment of a good book. Terrible, terrible, terrible!!!!


I'm glad you're enjoying it, and maybe doing it in chunks is a good way of reading it.  
Today is wifey and Wild Horse ( truly not a zebra) again, but Tidgy tomorrow!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Sep 2, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ' Ah!' said the Tort, listening. 'This is a clever wifey, but she is not so clever as I am.'
> View attachment 305040


I love Tidgy’s picture in this one, and oh my is that the baked bean substrate? ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Sep 3, 2020)

I am ready for the next installment, which is hopefully soon. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 3, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I am ready for the next installment, which is hopefully soon. ?


Thank you for the comments.
Posting the next one now.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Sep 3, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you for the comments.
> Posting the next one now.


Oh yay, I’ll go and look. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Sep 3, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> 'Ah !' said the Tort, listening. 'That is a very foolish Horse.' (Notice she didn't say zebra.) And she went back through the Wet Wild Woods, waving her wild stubby tail and walking by her wild lone. But she never told anybody.


I love this new one. My horses are foolish all the time, making noise 24/7, trying to eat all the fresh stuff. That last one is quite annoying, whenever you are out on a trail, they just stop for snacks all the time. Breakfast on the go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 5, 2020)

Yeah, torts are much smarter than horses.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Sep 5, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, torts are much smarter than horses.


%100 agreed ??


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 5, 2020)

I hope Adam at least donned his loin cloth for this latest picture. It certainly looks like he was nekkid!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 5, 2020)

I do not wear clothing during the Moroccan summer. 
Which is lots of months. 
I put on a dress to buy my potatoes.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Sep 5, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do not wear clothing during the Moroccan summer.
> Which is lots of months.
> I put on a dress to buy my potatoes.


That makes sense. People do that in a lot of other countries because it’s just way too hot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 5, 2020)

Well, the Swedes are very fond of it as well. 
And it's blinking perishing there a lot of the year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 5, 2020)

Points for naming the animals in the latest photo.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Sep 6, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 305505
> 
> Next day the Tort waited to see if any other Wild Thing would go up to the Cave, but no one moved in the Wet Wild Woods, so the Tort walked there by herself; and she saw wifey milking the Cow, and she saw the light of the fire in the Cave, and she smelt the smell of prickly pear and tomatoes.


There’s cows in the wild? ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Points for naming the animals in the latest photo.


Tidgy, of course, and the wild cow - do I have to name them all to get points?


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Sep 6, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> There’s cows in the wild? ?


There are wild cows...


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Sep 7, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> There are wild cows...


That’s true, I’m thinking more of the domesticated types. The one in the picture shows the classic cow, spotted black on white and fat. Wild cows I’ve seen are leaner and have much larger horns, even the females.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 8, 2020)

They were all wild cows back then.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 8, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Tidgy, of course, and the wild cow - do I have to name them all to get points?


That's two points. 
But more for anything else named.
And what animal do I have representing Wild Cow, exactly?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 8, 2020)

***Yvonne whispers the answer so she won't get her points removed for giving the wrong answer*** 

In one picture it looks like a bramah (sp?) bull, and in the other pictures it looks to be a deer or antelope, but then, there's a (zebra) horse, so who really knows?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 8, 2020)

I might.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Sep 15, 2020)

Now I know why you have no sheep to count on sleepless nights. 
You have eaten them all.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 15, 2020)

Ray--Opo said:


> Now I know why you have no sheep to count on sleepless nights.
> You have eaten them all.


Yummmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolM (Sep 15, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I do not wear clothing during the Moroccan summer.
> Which is lots of months.
> I put on a dress to buy my potatoes.


Tmi Adam.


----------



## CarolM (Sep 15, 2020)

It is so difficult not to comment on the story thread. Yvonne was right, Wifey ia very sexy. You had better be careful some handsome caveman just might come around and steal her away from your cave. 

I am loving the story. And sorry I cannot see who is in the last pic. I left the glasses Cathie gave me in the Cold Dark Rooms.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 15, 2020)

CarolM said:


> It is so difficult not to comment on the story thread. Yvonne was right, Wifey ia very sexy. You had better be careful some handsome caveman just might come around and steal her away from your cave.
> 
> I am loving the story. And sorry I cannot see who is in the last pic. I left the glasses Cathie gave me in the Cold Dark Rooms.


Tis my beautiful wifey again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 27, 2020)

Good grief! 
Put 'tortoise chew toy' into your Google search. 
I am horrified.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Oct 27, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good grief!
> Put 'tortoise chew toy' into your Google search.
> I am horrified.


Not sure I'm willing to... It sounds scary. At least in my head.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 27, 2020)

OMG! I think i love u! I thought my imagination was noodleness! Ive been overtaken


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 27, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> OMG! I think i love u! I thought my imagination was noodleness! Ive been overtaken


Many years ago.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 27, 2020)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Many years ago.


I bow down to u master


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 27, 2020)

Put ur pants back on damnit! Geeez


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 28, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I bow down to u master


----------

